# Cyp 2 New hybrids for me



## Dido (Jun 5, 2011)

Hy this 2 Kinds are first time bloomer for me. 

Cyp Henryii X Montanum








Cyp Hotei X Kentuckiense












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Shiva (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool - I like the montanum x henryi very much. Is it easy to grow. I notice this one isn't registered yet. Do you know who made the cross? Also interesting is that Frosch's site mistakenly calls this cross GPH Charles, which in fact is candidum x montanum, and was registered in 2009 by Ron Burch & Paul Perakos.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice. Cyp production seems to be advancing as fast as paph development these days!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 5, 2011)

I like the color of the second one! Nice.


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Cool - I like the montanum x henryi very much. Is it easy to grow. I notice this one isn't registered yet. Do you know who made the cross? Also interesting is that Frosch's site mistakenly calls this cross GPH Charles, which in fact is candidum x montanum, and was registered in 2009 by Ron Burch & Paul Perakos.



till now it seems to be easy. 

I am not sure who made the cross, have it from Jeff in Uk. 
Get it last autum. It had to flowering sized noses, but one did abort the flowers. 
Have it on nearly inorganic mix, like columbinum, with montanum blood I am often a litttle bit scared, some are harder to grow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2011)

Both are quite nice.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 8, 2011)

Very nice! It will be interesting to see how the henryi x montanum does over time. I have a lot of difficulty with anything having montanum genes - I need to move to a much colder climate!

Ron


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice colour on both!


----------



## Dido (Jun 9, 2011)

fundulopanchax said:


> Very nice! It will be interesting to see how the henryi x montanum does over time. I have a lot of difficulty with anything having montanum genes - I need to move to a much colder climate!
> 
> Ron



Fore me the same, I only can grow them till now in nearly inorganic soil. 
Not one is in my garden, wil try this year again. 
If I have luck, the pollinating of a reginae alba with montanum have worked out, the seed pot is growing and till now it look not to bad. :wink:


----------

